# Shatter spell... overpowered??



## Arravis (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm looking over the 2nd level spell Shatter and it seems you can break any single unattended non-magical item, regardless of material (ie adamantine, etc), without a save as long as it is within the weight limit (10 lbs per caster level). This seems pretty damn powerful. Things such as ultra expensive locks, adamantine bars, etc would be destroyed without so much as die roll. Anyone know if this is accurate?

I'm not complaining (actually, in the process of picking spells for my sorcerer/fighter), I'm just trying to confirm.


----------



## Liquidsabre (Apr 17, 2004)

An oft underutilized and overlooked spell. Shatter is a nice spell, but can only affect non-magical weapons at the low levels really and light chain armor. The heavier armors are too massive for shatter to effect in the early levels. 

So, in the early levels it is a useful spell, but still a 2nd level spell. Compare it to a Scorching Ray or Tasha's Hideous Laughter and it matches up even/to just below. Nothing wrong with the spell as is. In higher levels it is an almost next to useless spell unfortunately. Luckily at 8th level a Sorcerer has the option to switch the spell out at least...


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 17, 2004)

Not too overpowered. If the players want to destroy their loot, then so be it . Go ahead and Shatter the supressed (via dispel magic) +3 Icy Burst Keen Greatsword. Please?

Great utility, little use in combat past mid-game. Chest locked? Knock THIS. Another TPC? Good thing they didn't kill the wizard. Annoyed by the bard doing the old "water in the glass xylophone" routine? Poof, you can now get back to studying your magics. Local shops forget to pay their protection money? Get rid of their windows. Be the life of the party!

All it really is is a sunder spell. I give all my smart NPCs backup weapons anyways, and my players usually carry backups.


----------



## 0-hr (Apr 17, 2004)

And keep in mind you just "sunder" such objects. To me, that's just a single clean break (as opposed to a "shatter"). In some cases, it might make a difference.


----------



## shilsen (Apr 17, 2004)

Another vote in the "not overpowered" category. It's a very nice and versatile spell and is very high on my list of essential 2nd lvl spells. It's not that great for combat, though still quite useful at lower levels, but is excellent at all levels if used creatively.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 18, 2004)

Also bear in mind that attended objects always get saving throws.


----------



## Shadowdweller (Apr 18, 2004)

Can be semi-vicious to shatter all a foe's (more likely a PC's   )potion flasks/alchemist's fire-- not to mention any jewels or gems they might be carrying-- even at medium to high levels, IMX.


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 18, 2004)

Quick question, as I've no access to my books or the SRD now:

How do saving throws for attended items work again?


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 18, 2004)

Shadowdweller said:
			
		

> Can be semi-vicious to shatter all a foe's (more likely a PC's   )potion flasks/alchemist's fire-- not to mention any jewels or gems they might be carrying-- even at medium to high levels, IMX.




I've had a player who used Open/Close to unstopper potion/vial flasks and open up pouches. Even tried to use it to "open" up a barmaid's blouse.    

I suppose I should've given saves for that, but I was a young and foolish GM then.


----------



## Christian (Apr 18, 2004)

drunkmoogle said:
			
		

> Quick question, as I've no access to my books or the SRD now:
> 
> How do saving throws for attended items work again?



 The saving throw line in the spell description for _Shatter_ says "Will negates (object)". If you try to _Shatter_ an enemy's sword, the enemy gets a Will save to negate the effect ...


----------

